# Guitars and RVs ?



## BadjerJim (May 8, 2011)

Hello!
The wife and I got our first 5th-wheel RV last October, and we're really loving it. We've learned that an older "bargain" RV may not be such a bargain after all - we've put more money into this rig than we ever intended.

There's a lot of good info in this forum.  Thank you!

At any rate, We'd like to take a guitar along on our trips.  Are there any special considerations? It should be an acoustic guitar that does not need an amp.

The recent MotorHome magazine had an article about a guitar called a Voyage-Air, and it folds in half for compact carry.

Anybody have one of these Voyage-Air guitars, or any experience with a guitar that's kept in the RV?


----------



## BadjerJim (May 23, 2011)

RE: Guitars and RVs ?

Well, I'm not a pro guitar player, but the wife and I are breaking out the 5th wheel (now that it's mostly stopped raining). I'd rate myself 'advanced amateur' - I've been playing all my life, and play at church every Sunday.

At any rate, I bought one of the Voyage-Air entry-level models for $399 including back-pack case. Model VAOM-02. First was the case: it's a really well made backpack with zippered pockets for stuff. Along with the guitar, there's enough room in there for a picnic lunch and drinks and other stuff.

The backpack case is perfect. I mean, seriously, who wants to take a big guitar case, and haul it down to a campfire a few hundred yards away? Previous trips, when driving, I took a guitar and stood the case in the shower of the 5th wheel. Not a good idea, let me tell you. I should have put it on top of the Queen bunk at the front. But that was piled high with other 'camping essentials.'

The sound of this guitar is amazing. A folding guitar is something that just shouldn't work - but this one does. When you fold it open, it's the same size as a regular guitar, and you would never know it from a regular guitar by looking at it. The hinge locks secure, it's not wobbly at all. It's easy to play. And it's light too - about 9 lbs for the guitar and the case.

The sound does not compare to my Martin guitar - noway. But at the same time, I'd never take my Martin out camping. And the Martin is a way more than a $


----------



## akjimny (May 24, 2011)

Re: Guitars and RVs ?

Hi Jim and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  I saw your first post back on the 8th, but I was the drummer and didn't feel qualified to give advice on guitars.  Glad you found one you like and it plays well, too.  A bunch of us are getting together in October for a Meet and Greet at Misty River Cabins & RV Resort, in Walland, TN on 7, 8 and 9 October.  If you are in the neighborhood, bring you guitar and come on down.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 24, 2011)

Re: Guitars and RVs ?

2011 Meet & Greet


----------



## try2findus (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: Guitars and RVs ?

Great idea Jim!!!  We would love to add music to our campfire gathering. 

Maybe we'll all dance to keep warm.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: Guitars and RVs ?

only if he plays country, or if he is real close to playing like Chet Atkin,,,,,, Just kidding yes please come on down and join us crazy folks. All we do is have fun. now if you not into that, oh well :laugh:


----------



## 69Corps (Jun 23, 2011)

RE: Guitars and RVs ?

I have been struggling for years carrying my guitar under the bed in my 5th....

worried about damage , then when playing having to deal with a case taking up space.....

Solved it .. bought the new Taylor GSMini    !!!

Incredible playability , tone  , size ... and even has a passive pickup.

Read any of the reviews  http://www.premierguitar.com/Magazine/Issue/2010/sep/Taylor_Gs_Mini_Acoustic_Guitar_Review.aspx

Can't seem to put her down , so sweet and she is rugged . Very reasonably inexpensive !

So now my better guitars stay safe at home and I can play outdoors at night .. indoors etc...

Go For It ... no looking back  just waiting for the GSMini 12 string!


----------

